# Wo ist erste hilfe lehrer?



## mafiajan (29. August 2007)

Hey ich hab erste hilfe auf 150 finde aber keinerste hilgfe lehrer der mich weiter bringt wist ihr wo einer ist ausser sw?


----------



## Dagonzo (29. August 2007)

Da gibts keinen Lehrer. Dafür brauchst du Bücher um weiter zu kommen. Es empfiehlt sich hin und wieder hier bei Buffed.de unter Berufe nachzuschauen.


----------



## SaraNoxx (30. August 2007)

mafiajan schrieb:


> Hey ich hab erste hilfe auf 150 finde aber keinerste hilgfe lehrer der mich weiter bringt wist ihr wo einer ist ausser sw?



geh mal ins Arathihochland in die Burg Stormgarde, eingang rein, nach der kleinen unterführung gleich den weg rechts abbiegen "ansonsten gibts was auf die Mütze" dann wieder recht über die Brücke unter der du eben noch durchgegangen bist, n stück weiter rechts steht son Indiana Jones für arme rum der Verkauft die die Bücher, oder du kaufst die für teures Gold im AH, ab skill 225 mußte dann nen Quest machen den findest in Theramore in der Burg. ab 300 gibts wieder ein Buch, bekommste auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel am Tempel von Telhamat oder so ähnlich.


----------

